# Type of wood?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking at building a bass guitar and came across this guitar which I LOVE the wood contrasts and such. Now I'm just wondering what species of wood the spalted stuff is.. it's too light to be spalted maple and too creamy I think to be spalted beech.. Here's the link to the guitar Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks a bunch!
Levi


----------



## Flaggfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

It's bubinga it comes in five different finishes very nice bass though if you build one make sure to post some pics I'd like to see it. It's something I'd like to tackle in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

It's spalted beech or spalted maple, I beleive. Not bubinga, bubinga is a dark red wood from Africa.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's spalted beech or spalted maple, I beleive. Not bubinga, bubinga is a dark red wood from Africa.


Yep, Flaggfreak must have been looking at a totally different pic (or lives in a totally different universe). I'm just about positive it is not maple. There's just something about the blackline pattern doesn't seem quite right to me for maple (but I've been wrong before).

Beech is just about out of the questions as well. If you look at the closeup of the area on the face, you'll see there is no hint of little rays you expect to see in beech.

On the other hand, I can't figure out what else it might be so maybe it IS maple.

EDIT: no, I took a close look at all of the pics and I'm definitely betting against maple. Still can't tell what it IS though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Look like maple to me more than anything else. Just not much curl or anything. The two inlaid stripes running the length of the body between the wenge inlays are maple obviously with plenty of curl, but I think the body is also. 


.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd assume it's spalted big leaf maple, seeing as how they offer it in quilted maple. Could be box elder, too.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help so far!  The thing I don't get, is on the guitar page at the bottom it has tab that says "Available finishes" and it's recognized as Bubinga-Wenge-Bubinga.. I'm really confused though because the only bubinga I know is the deep rich reddish bubinga. The reason I want to this exact same wood is it's colors are not matched by just spalted maple.. or even beech! 

I appreciated the help so far and any more to come 
Levi


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

hands made for wood said:


> Thanks for the help so far!  The thing I don't get, is on the guitar page at the bottom it has tab that says "Available finishes" and it's recognized as Bubinga-Wenge-Bubinga.. I'm really confused though because the only bubinga I know is the deep rich reddish bubinga. The reason I want to this exact same wood is it's colors are not matched by just spalted maple.. or even beech!
> 
> I appreciated the help so far and any more to come
> Levi


Well, it's not bubinga (you're right about the color), so they have to be confused.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Read the fine print*

I read Gibson's fine print :icon_smile:...... upper left side :shifty:......" bookmatched exotic wood body" ..... I had to do that to you TT ...Maple or beech ain't exotic UNLESS your not from the U.S.A. :laughing::blink::shifty::yes: (Texas don't count).....BUT I LOVE that BASS (TT I can't find the DROWLING smiley). that is B...E...A..UTIFUL:thumbsup::thumbup1:.

Hands made for wood........Great Taste :thumbsup: ....Wonder if it plays as good as it looks :icon_smile::brows:. Laid mine down 5 yrs ago. TOO MANY IRONS in the fire.....I can still feel it though....owned and played both upright acoustic and Peavy electric. The Lord can soothe those feelings:notworthy::notworthy:, if He tells me to pick it back up I will.

Everyone have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I read Gibson's fine print :icon_smile:...... upper left side :shifty:......" bookmatched exotic wood body" ..... I had to do that to you TT ...Maple or beech ain't exotic UNLESS your not from the U.S.A. :laughing::blink::shifty::yes: (Texas don't count).....BUT I LOVE that BASS (TT I can't find the DROWLING smiley). that is B...E...A..UTIFUL:thumbsup::thumbup1:.
> 
> Hands made for wood........Great Taste :thumbsup: ....Wonder if it plays as good as it looks :icon_smile::brows:. Laid mine down 5 yrs ago. TOO MANY IRONS in the fire.....I can still feel it though....owned and played both upright acoustic and Peavy electric. The Lord can soothe those feelings:notworthy::notworthy:, if He tells me to pick it back up I will.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're as much a fan of it as I am!  And I had read the fine print, but can't figure out what 'exotic' wood it is! Because I have never seen a spalted piece of wood with the same beauty as this guitar displays. The 'mocha' colors are amazing! and I don't want to settle for any less!

Levi


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Exotic or not, it looks like maple to me! But I ain't no Sawyer so I'm not certain.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree with firemedic-maple but that does not make it so. Don't be bashful get a hold of them and ask, hell tell them you are thinking of buying one but need to see a wood sample. But if you find out you have to let us know cause that is one pretty piece of wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait a MINUTE.....Spalted Maple might be Exotic to "CANADA".....:lol::brows::lol::icon_cool::no:...I'm sorry ,that's just not fair:laughing:.

Let us know what you find out.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like spalted maple to me.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

They offer it in the following finishes...

Bubinga
Zebrawood
Cocobolo
Quilted Maple
Purpleheart
Flame Maple

Wenge is the accent wood used with all of the above.

Looks like spalted Maple to me.


----------

